# AKAI LCT3201 AD Remove stand



## jdal (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone know how to remove the stand from the AKAI LCT 3201 AD TV?
Thank you!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

You can get the manual from here: Akai LCT3201AD Manuals, Support and Troubleshooting - TVs

And this photo of the bare stand might help you see how it's attached:


----------



## jdal (Jul 3, 2014)

:dance: Thank you Koala
Your photo is a big help!!


----------

